# Question about John Locke's philosophy



## cih1355 (Jun 10, 2010)

John Locke believed that our minds are a blank slate when we are born, which means that we are born without any innate ideas. Is this view consistent with the doctrine of original sin?


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 10, 2010)

It depends on how you develop it. I don't believe, and I havn't read him in years so I could be wrong, he would deny that we may have original sin as an effect on our minds. What he was refering to was knowledge more or less, although if I remember correctly how we aquire ideas is part 2 of his work and knowledge is part 4 if I remember correctly. What he was talking about was ideas about the world around us, that part of our brains is a tabula rasa or blank slate, where you may have a point is on morality which is innate knowledge. I believe that a beleiver could safley adhere to his basic philosophy and be alright but as I say I havn't read him in years. I hope that helps.


----------

